# Gaggia classic thermostat problem



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi, Ive ran into an issue with my classic.

Long story short....I was checking pump mount as it was really loud. turned the pump slightly and tried it on, didnt realise the vibrating shook the earth wire and it touched onto the steam thermostat (thermostat on top of the boiler) and tripped the fuse.

I presumed I blew the thermostat so ordered a replacement, fitted it tonight and the boiler didnt seem to shut off, just kept heating.

I was looking at the wiring diagram attached and from my understanding, the steam thermostat would only be used if the steam switch was operated.

What would the next step be?

Check there is power getting to each thermostat, and check each thermostat?

anyone any ideas?


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Ive looked into it more and more and keep thinking it has to be the coffee thermostat that isn't opening, going to order a new one and see what happens.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Remove one of the wires from the brew stat (and tape it so that it doesn't touch anything!) and if it doesn't heat up at all when you turn the machine back on then it's def the brew stat


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

MrShades said:


> Remove one of the wires from the brew stat (and tape it so that it doesn't touch anything!) and if it doesn't heat up at all when you turn the machine back on then it's def the brew stat


yeah looks like its that then! thank you, ill get one ordered up today.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Post a picture of the internal wiring please


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

sorry for the delay, my new thermostat comes tomorrow, so will try that


----------

